
Better Password Inputs, iPhone Style - sant0sk1
http://css-tricks.com/better-password-inputs-iphone-style/
======
embeddedradical
i believe this is a good idea on a phone, but not on a computer screen. the
problem is really that if you do this, then when someone is logging in with
someone else with them - then they are out of options. it's easier to watch
characters appear one at a time than it is to watch someone's hands on a
keyboard.

for example, i have a media center setup in my living room. sometimes people
are over, or my housemate is down with me, and i need to sign into netflix so
we can watch movies online -- or I'm shopping with someone and now I need to
sign into newegg or amazon...

I like the idea of the compromise with Jakob Nielsen's idea -- which is to
have a button on the page that says like "hold down to reveal password", or
"press to reveal password". i'm going to experiment between 'hold down to
reveal' and 'press to reveal' next time i make a login page -- i like hold
down, but maybe there's a problem with that i'm not realizing yet.

